
Ask HN: Is it illegal to crawl Google search results? - anandnair
And scrape a particular website for verification purposes? (I wont be re-posting the data so that I won&#x27;t become their competitor).
======
yasp
Maybe a violation of Terms of Service, you'd need to check. But Google has
anti-scraping measures and will block you if it detects bot-like behavior.

------
Endy
Illegal? No. Immoral? Also no. Will they try to stop you? Probably.

If you can figure out how to beat their Captcha, you're golden.

------
db48x
There's certainly no law against it.

------
HNNewer
No

